# Meet my monsters!!



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

my oscars,so cute and very intelligent,feeding time can be quite interestinghave to watch those fingers!!:yikes:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They look huge, how big are they?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> They look huge, how big are they?


11 inches,


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Now those are some good-looking fish! 

Wait until you try feeding a 50cm _Parachromis dovii_, they sit there all day banging on the aquarium glass demanding their dinner...


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

went to feed them this afternoon put hand over tank and one jumped out of the water and grabbed my thumb!! i screamed like a idiot,didnt hurt just shocked me.. i think they would eat all day long if i let them:hand:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow what impressive fish you have.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> wow what impressive fish you have.


Thanks,i want to get a couple more big tanks so i can get some more!! hubbys not to impressed though
if i put the telly on the wall i can get rid of the corner unit and put a fish tank in..........and get a smaller dining table....:lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what a fab set up bet its relaxing watching them on a night with a cuppa


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

HUUGGGEEEE... what are you feeding them? beside your thumb that is.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

wow what great fish...my OH would love them


----------

